# Birdhouse Ornaments



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are a couple of birdhouses that a friend of mine wanted made for her grandkids for Christmas. Needed to get pictures before the birds went on as she is on her way to get them. She wanted pink and purple for her granddaughter Kaitlyn and wanted red, blue, yellow Kansas University colors for her grandson Rhys. He is a big KU fan. I used some burning on the roof to make it look like old shingles and on the other which you can see to well it has swirls on the roof. She was just ecstatic about them. She wants two more for a neice and nephew. She told me on these to surprise her but did want them colored. Not much but a ton of fun to make.


----------



## Smokey7385 (Jun 28, 2011)

Great looking "burd" houses Bernie. The only one I made came out WAY too heavy as I did not get the roof thined/hollowed correctly. I sure am missing being able to turn.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

They almost look like ceramic bird houses.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks. Rusty hope you can get back to turning soon. I know when we were gone a couple of months traveling I thought about it everyday. These weigh about 2.3 oz. 

James they are dyed and have 9 light coats of gloss lacquer on them.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

A very nice turning project. Tanks for sharing it Bernie.

Wood turning is an interest of mine in the contexts of making chess pieces, parts for 'wooden widget' type machines as needed, bowls, and now it would seem bird houses!

All of my 'lathe' experience in the past has been with metals, mostly aluminum and copper. In my junior year of high school I cranked out sever different chess sets from foundry waste (recycling sprue and risers portions of pours)

So the prevailing question lingering in my mind is one kind of speeds was your machine turning at when you cut those?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow Bernie your workmanship in superb. One day I would like to get into turning. Well done sir, my complements.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Fantastic as always Bernie! It doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. I appreciate itl

Bill I am turning at about 1100 rpm on these. Could go a little faster but don't see a need to. I sand these at about 450 rpm. I have the variable speed Jet 1220. I wish the Delta 46-460 had been out when I bought as I would have gotten that one. It has a 1 hp motor and reverse for sanding.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

BernieW said:


> Thanks again. I appreciate itl
> 
> Bill I am turning at about 1100 rpm on these. Could go a little faster but don't see a need to. I sand these at about 450 rpm. I have the variable speed Jet 1220. I wish the Delta 46-460 had been out when I bought as I would have gotten that one. It has a 1 hp motor and reverse for sanding.


Leaning to the side of 'slower' is my style these days. So many machines we like to collect and so little space to set them up in.... Thanks for sharing the details!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

No problem Bill.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Those are beautiful, Bernie! Very nice.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Howard.


----------

